# Ammo Bargins?



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone seeing any bargins on shotgun shells or .22 LR? In past years, I could always find a case (250 rnds) of 12 ga 1 oz #7 1/2 for under $50. Now, it seems the price is $6.99 or higher per box of 25 rnds. Every September, I'd buy a 525 round box of Federal Champion 36 gr .22 LR HPs for about $20. I can't those now at any price but I've seen similar stuff for $99 or more on-line. So I shoot 7.62 x 54R and 7.62 x 39 at the range because it's seems just as cheap and plentiful and I save the .22 LR for squirrel hunting. I miss the good ole days when I could shoot .22 LR until I got tired of shooting. Heck, I recall one day at the range giving a woman a big handful of .22 LR who was experiencing a lot of jams and FTEs with her new 10/22. Only cost me a buck or so and I could always buy more. How times have changed!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Won't be long. The panic buying is subsiding but the gouging isn't. Ammo is starting to become available again.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The high prices have been around for quite a while, but it's starting to get better. I picked up 1100 rds of the Federal 36 gr hp's when Cabela's had their grand opening & could have made a ton off of it !!! Just didn't feel like gouging anyone & it will eventually get shot up.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

It is going to get worse again with all this Syria crap. I have been reading a bunch of Facebook posts buy supposedly "in the know" people. They are all saying the Russian Army will be on American soil by Oct. 1. I don't buy it but it's gonna get rough again.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Russian army over here ......... maybe I should have picked up something heavier than .22 ammo !!! Don't think they'll invade the US over Syria getting bombed.


----------



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

That could solve my problem! The Russkies use a lot of 7.62 x 54R and x 39 ammo. I have a ton of that but precious little .22 LR. I see a win-win situation.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The gun and ammo situation has been a pain in the rear over the past years for many people. The good thing is that there are a lot of well armed Americans. Buy it when you can.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If I were looking for 22LR I would keep checking the local WM early in the morning, I bought 2 of the Federal 325 packs 2-3 weeks ago, the ammo panic is slowing down...but I think if there is 1 caliber people are still a bit touchy over its 22, I would try to find the shotgun shells there as well.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Natchez Supply had 223 or green tip 5.56- 1000 rounds on "sale" for like $550. still seems like a rip off.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Gunbot.com

You have to be quick on the good deals


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have heard that some Walmarts are getting cases of Federal 855 for $450.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

www.targetsportsusa.com


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have heard that some Walmarts are getting cases of Federal 855 for $450.


Whatever most walmarts get never make it to the shelves. The employees have too much control over the stock and it goes where they want it to go.. $$$.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Whatever most walmarts get never make it to the shelves. The employees have too much control over the stock and it goes where they want it to go.. $$$.


That's just not true. I cover 17 counties and I've seen plenty of ammo. Just because you saw this at one store doesn't mean all are doing it.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

yesterday the Cabelas in Wheeling had boxes of Remington 22 lr golden bullet value packs for $23.99, still had half a shelf full. no real bargain, also 1 box per cust limit.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> That's just not true. I cover 17 counties and I've seen plenty of ammo. Just because you saw this at one store doesn't mean all are doing it.


I agree. My local Walmart has had at least several (6-8 maybe) different calibers (except .22) on it's shelves the last several times I've been there.

I have enough 9MM and .40 that I've passed on it a few times recently.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, I should have specified .22. Find me some .22lr in a Walmart please! I will say, its starting to become more available as guys realize noone is going to pay the crazy prices online anymore.. At least I hope!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Just bought some .22 at my local Gander yesterday. Not cheap at .10/rd... ($4.99/50)... but that's as cheap as I've seen it in stores ....untill Walmart gets some.

I'd like to see what their prices on .22 would be, if they ever got any.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

my local wallmart has had no 22lr ammo for a long time-there is a gun shop by work that has 22lr but it is 9.99 for a 50 round box and they have plenty and i decided that they will get no more of my money and in the future i will not buy ammo from anyone that has taken advantange of the situation and jacked up prices to rip every one off.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't seen .22 lr at any local stores in months. Checked midway and they have eley match grade 5o pks for $14.79 and $142 per brick of 500. 
Also RWS 50 pks for $19 and 500 for $189.Then there's the haz fee. Way too pricey for me so I'll keep waiting.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I was in the FIN Feather FUR the other day and they had bulk packs for $35.00 not a great price seeing as it was about $16-$18 about 18 months ago, but I bought one since your not able to find it anywhere else. had limit of 1 per person, but half a shelf was left, also plenty of handgun ammo as well!


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Gotta catch Walmart early on the days they stock. Around here it's Thursday mornings. I picked up two 525 packs of Federal .22 for $27 a piece last week. Also got a 100 round box of Winchester 9mm for $25. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I get pistol and large caliber ammo shortages, but why .22? Doesn't make any sense to me. 

Not a defense round and they are cheap to make and easy to ship in bulk. How has production not been able to keep up with demand, especially after nearly a year since things got stupid

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

